# #8 Gewinnspiel Bier: Welches Bier wird mit Erdäpfeln hergestellt?



## Christian.Siegler (21. Februar 2020)

Bei uns mus niemand durstig ins Wochenende gehen! Ab jetzt könnt Ihr* jeden Freitag einen Kasten *leckeres Neuzeller Kloster-Bräu gewinnen. Und das das gesamte Jubiläumsjahr lang! Wir freuen uns riesig, die Klosterbrauerei Neuzelle als Unterstützer gewonnen zu haben. Die Brandenburger brauen eine breite Palette Bierspezialitäten von klassischem Pils über Porter und Schwarzbier bis hin zu Kirsch- oder Gingerbier. Da ist ganz bestimmt für jeden was dabei. 

*Welches Bier wird mit Erdäpfeln hergestellt?* HIER könnt Ihr spicken.

Schickt Eure Antwort bis zum *27. Februar * an _*gewinnspiel@anglerboard.de! *_Kommentare hier oder auf Facebook werden NICHT berücksichtigt.

Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _

*In eigener Sache: Der ANGLERBOARD BIERSHOP*

Wie Ihr beim Anklicken der Links bestimmt schon gemerkt habt, seht Ihr im Shop das Anglerboard-Logo (https://anglerboard.klosterbrauerei.com). Hintergrund: Wir starten mit der Klosterbrauerei eine Kooperation. Von jedem Bier, das über diesen Anglerboard-Bier-Shop gekauft wird, kriegen wir einen kleinen Anteil ab. Für die Käufer kostet es keinen Cent mehr, uns hilft es, das Angebot hier für User weiter kostenfrei anzubieten. Wir planen für dieses Jahr auch schon die eine oder andere weitere Aktion

Also: Wenn Euch der Bierdurst packt, kauft über diesen Link. Das löscht den Durst und hilft dem Anglerboard

_*LÖSUNG:* Letzte Woche fragten wir, welches das stärkste Bier ist, das die Klosterbrauerei anbietet. Die richtige Antwort war: UrCraft Porter und Imperial Porter Alkoholgehalt: 8,1%. Über einen Kasten Bier freuen darf sich Victoria Landgraf aus Erfurt freuen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! _


Wünsche Euch viel Glück!

Hier die_* TEILNAHMEBEDINGUNGEN (Link anklicken). *Auszug: Teilnahmeberechtigt sind Personen, die in Deutschland wohnen und das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet haben. _


----------



## phirania (21. Februar 2020)

Prost Alle.....


----------

